# Where in Canada to piggyback with Yellowstone?



## Carol C (Mar 24, 2007)

Any great II or RCI resorts within a day's drive to Yellowstone Park in USA? Looking to book piggybacked weeks next summer in natural, scenic area. TIA for any suggestions!


----------



## BevL (Mar 24, 2007)

I think there's a resort in Lethbridge, AB.  My choice would be Fairmont - a long day, probably 12 hours or so but a beautiful area and very nice resorts.


----------



## eal (Mar 24, 2007)

Lethbridge is nothing to write home about - all the resorts in Canada would be a loooong drive from Island Park.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 24, 2007)

Banff would be your best bet.  It would be a bit more than a normal's day drive but if you haven't been yet I'm sure you'd love it.


----------



## vanclan (Mar 25, 2007)

If, as the previous poster mentioned, you are considering Banff, you might also look at resorts in Canmore, which is close to Banff but outside of the National Park.  It might have more availability for the time period you are looking at.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you! I will definitely look into those options. 

One more question...when you say "long day's drive" what do you mean in total hours, approximately? Is the scenery nice enough to make for a good touring journey? I'm thinking that if I use f.f. miles for airline tix I can open-jaw it, so I could fly into an airport near Yellowstone and out of an airport in Canada (which would be the best airport in Banff area?) I'll hopefully be using Northwest miles if I can get lucky enough to get tix. Thanks again!


----------



## eal (Mar 26, 2007)

It is 660 miles from West Yellowstone to Banff.  The scenery is about half great and about half boring.  

NWA flies out of Calgary but I don't know where they fly within Montana.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 27, 2007)

eal said:


> It is 660 miles from West Yellowstone to Banff.  The scenery is about half great and about half boring.
> 
> NWA flies out of Calgary but I don't know where they fly within Montana.



Yikes! Is the half boring part flatlands that would be safe to drive at night? Maybe those 11 hours could be broken up with driving the scenic part in daylight hours and the boring part at night. Tell me if I'm clueless and if I should just stick to Yellowstone and maybe the Tetons this time around!


----------



## eal (Mar 28, 2007)

There is a totally scenic route if you don't mind the extra time. You could travel from Yellowstone to Cardston Alberta along highway 89 which you would pick up north of Helena.  That is about an 8 hour drive and skirts the eastern boundary of Glacier National Park.  Then if you drive north from Cardston to Highway 1 (TransCanada highway) along highway 22 you have more great scenery.  The drive to Canmore and Banff west along the TransCanada is gorgeous.  From Cardston to Banff would take about 4 hours.  

PM me if you are seriously considering the Canadian Rockies and I can give you more details.


----------

